# WoooHooo!



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got an email from Mike, my boyfriend of almost two years. he will be home from Afghanistan on May 11th! Im so excited. I cant wait to see him!
beth


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Good for you. :leap: Tell him thx from me when he gets there.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! :leap: :stars: :leap: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yahooooooooooooooooooooo...... :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH wounderful! I know you have been waiting to hear if he was going to come home in May or not. Thats just awesome :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:stars: That is wonderful. How long has he been there? I bet you are on cloud 9 about right now. :dance:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh i am. He has been there sinse christmas. Well sort of he was in Germany for awhile. But the last three months has has been in afghanistan. He really didnt see much in the field, as he is a mechanic. But i still worry about him over there. 
Originally he was suposed to be there until the end of july. But i guess one of the bases in Sembach is getting shut down and he is no longer needed in the field over there. The base he is at right now is getting a relief crew in for them. So as much as im excited about him coming home my heart goes out toe wives husbands and family of the men and women that are going to be replacing his crew. 
Im floating! as you can tell.
beth


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:clap: :leap: :stars: :wahoo: 

Yay!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beth, that is wonderful news!!! Make sure you stay on cloud nine til he gets here....I bet you are just glowing with happiness!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Even better news. They moved his flight to the 3rd!
Now i just have to figure out how to pick him up from the airport.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy the countdown is on! :wahoo:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you've got to be ex tactic... :leap: ..the moment you two are together again.....is going to be a very over whelming and joyous occasion........I am so happy.... he is coming home ......A big congrats to the both of you..... :leap: :hug:


----------

